# Ukulele fun



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRvm0PfayR8&feature=channel_page

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EBEfhT5AhI&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afvyqYUdX3E&feature=channel

This girl cracks me up.

Any other uke fans out there?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Not sure if it is the Uke or the Girl I like more >_>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZXANhfSn9A

kqoct


----------



## Don Doucette (Jan 3, 2007)

Glad someone said it... I couldn't help thinking that girl is hot, cute, smart, can sing and plays a uke. Hmmmmmm!kksjur


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Some fun stuff there.
I also enjoy this-
[youtube=Option]V3gp7B8WC4Q[/youtube]
and this
[youtube=Option]PfK-UzQ48JE[/youtube]

Maybe not as alluring--but still fun.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

OK, I'm not a ukulele fan, but I'll throw this one in just to show the real possibilities of the instrument.

[youtube=object]puSkP3uym5k[/youtube]

Besides, I've heard that mandolins are the new ukulele. All the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Mooh I think I ran across her earlier this week. I was looking for the girl from Hawaii that plays a bunch of Jimi Hendrix tunes.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I love the uke, but I don't have a decent one, just a beater baritone and a beater soprano...or two. It's the baritone I like best.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i love the uke too, but as well i dont have a really nice one.
ive got a chinese mahalo concert size, actually its very solid and sounds great- but still cheap.
ive also got a mid sixties silvertone baritone- its awesome to play.
if i ever get around to really learning the instrument, ill get a nice one.
i only ever learned a bunch of the chords, and then just made up my own tunes, but the baritone is great for some bizarre uke blues stuff. id love to take some time to get into the instrument one of these days.
the uke often isnt taken very seriously by many folks- ive gotten some strange looks just mentioning them, but about ten years ago i was camping, and in the middle of the night i heard this beautiful sound- hunting it down i discovered a fellow playing a baritone uke, softly playing and singing russian folk tunes. i was mesmerized by his sound- turned out he and his wife were russians who spoke no english and were visiting friends who were not present that night. 
i think they were a bit freaked out by a half naked dude with a full beard and hair down to his waist coming out of the woods at them, so there wasnt much attempt at conversation, but i can still hear it- haunting.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

So then, what do we like to play on the ukulele?

Stray Cat Strut
Moondance
Little Wing
House Of The Rising Sun
California Dreaming
etc

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Woow, she have a realy nice voice! Okay I have to admit, she's really cute!  But still a really good singer!


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I love the uke,funny little instrument,gave mine to my nephew since hes always grabbing my guitars but i did learn to play rockin in the free world and heart of gold on it.It was just too small for decent chording,maybe ill get a baritone later on.


----------



## Petah (Dec 22, 2008)

Hm... I am selling a good uke. I don't have enough posts to add a listing in the For sale forum ( I just lurk here as there isn't too much action ) Pm if you want.



Let me tell you. A good Ukulele is just like a good guitar. The cheapo like the Chinese ones they have nothing on a solidly made one. Koa is my Fav! But you have to be selective with the Koa. Pink, light Purple Koa (This colour only happens at Ideal Elevation and soil mix) Produces the best sound. many other great woods but it's all personal choice. 

They come in 4 sizes and 3 half sizes: 
Soprano
(super Soprano whith is a Soprano body with a Concert neck)
Concert
(Super Concert Concert body with a tenor neck)
Tenor
(same deal here)
Baritone 

Size is personal preference as well. Personally I like the Super concert. You get the ideal Island sound With an easier scale to play.

Body style as well differs and this also adds to the overall sound.
The pineapple style adds more meat to the tone.

Many awesome brands.
Kamaka - always buying these I love them 
Vintage Martin - new Martins are Poo, old ones ARE the mellow Hawaiian sound
KoAloha - Big sound like a tiny Gibson guitar, very bright and has sparkle
Kaline'a - Think of a Huge Dreadnaught's loudness and put it a Soprano. Yeah these are amazing.
Kiwiya - Japanese but sounds like a vintage Martin.
Bruko - I'd suggest buying one of these. Best 200 Canadian you can spend. Made to order in a Luthiers shop in Germany Hand built from solid tone woods. Best bang for your buck.

I can go on if needed ...


----------



## wayne (Apr 8, 2009)

And then there are these:

http://www.highomusic.com/images/75.jpg


----------

